# kékonmai obou ?



## aricosec (21 Mai 2002)

*autre jeu concon(oui moi aussi) !

je donne une phrase,les suivants doivent finir la phrase,ou bout de 5 conclusions,celui qui a noté la cinquiéme affiche une phrase a son tour
il faut bien sur noté le numero sur son post

exemple :

mes chaussures sont

1 trop grandes
2 noirs
3 tros petites
4 trouées
5 chez le cordonnier*


je commence


le chat de ma voisine est ?


----------



## Crüniac (21 Mai 2002)

1 Sans poils


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

2 aussi le mien!


----------



## nato kino (21 Mai 2002)

3 - en train de dormir dans ma niche.


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*3 - en train de dormir dans ma niche.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

lol!! Rantan, il a dit sa voisine, pas son voisin...

4. plein de puces!!


----------



## aricosec (21 Mai 2002)

5 POILU comme celui de ma mome

j'ai gagné je recommence


au fond de mon lit il y a ?


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (21 Mai 2002)

1. Alèm??


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

2 l'ennui!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*2 l'ennui!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

... Tu m'as l'air bien renseigné!! hihihi


----------



## aricosec (21 Mai 2002)

3 mes doigts de pied


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (22 Mai 2002)

4. Gros Minet?? Il aime bien les lits, et là, je sais pas où il est...??


----------



## nato kino (22 Mai 2002)

5 - The BigLebowsky

_Je recommence..._

*Qui m'épousera?*


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (22 Mai 2002)

1. Gros Minet!!


----------



## jfr (22 Mai 2002)

2. Lucky Luke


----------



## aricosec (22 Mai 2002)

3 AVEREL


----------



## Crüniac (22 Mai 2002)

4 - Une chienne


----------



## nato kino (22 Mai 2002)

5 - la bonne ... cause!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Je recommence..._

*J'aime bien le jambon quand il est...*


----------



## Crüniac (22 Mai 2002)

1 Cuit


----------



## aricosec (23 Mai 2002)

2 PAS POILU


----------



## nato kino (23 Mai 2002)

3 - fondant sous la langue


----------



## aricosec (23 Mai 2002)

4 rose autour de mon cou


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2002)

5. chaud et accompagné d'un gratin dauphinois à l'ail !!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_zut!  j'recommance... flûte!_


*Que faire quand plus rien ne va ???*


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Oups:
*Que faire quand plus rien ne va ???



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

1 une turlutte!


----------



## maousse (23 Mai 2002)

2 l'autruche


----------



## le chapelier fou (23 Mai 2002)

3 - une CHAPI-CHAPO party, pardi !!!


----------



## aricosec (23 Mai 2002)

4 SE FLINGUER


----------



## Crüniac (23 Mai 2002)

5. acheter une glace à la noix de coco

pour la route :


*3 femmes 4 hommes ça rime à quoi ? *

[23 mai 2002 : message édité par Crüniac]


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Crüniac:
*

3 femmes 4 hommes ça rime à quoi ? 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

1. rien!


----------



## le chapelier fou (23 Mai 2002)

2 - bonne-homme


----------



## le chapelier fou (23 Mai 2002)

4 - un Caribou


----------



## nato kino (23 Mai 2002)

5 - un gribouille d'OR catégorie XLS.

_Je recommence..._

*Sa maison est en carton...*


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Sa maison est en carton...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
1.comme sa valise


----------



## bebert (24 Mai 2002)

2. et ses w-c sont en papier.


----------



## aricosec (24 Mai 2002)

3 il s'en fout il est marié a une pompiere


----------



## nato kino (24 Mai 2002)

4 - ses chaussons sont en papier crépon


----------



## aricosec (24 Mai 2002)

5 MAIS la porte est en fer

a moi ! a moi !


un jour je partirai pour


----------



## alèm (24 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*un jour je partirai pour




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

1. la merrr!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





oups, désolé!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[23 mai 2002 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (24 Mai 2002)

2. toujours (bon débaras!!)    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> Posté à l'origine par Alèm:
*oups, désolé!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

[23 mai 2002 : message édité par Yann-Bleiz]


----------



## maousse (24 Mai 2002)

3 en vers avec de sans sous sur 

(vieux souvenir de primaire...)


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (24 Mai 2002)

4. Revenir le lendemain!!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (24 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par maousse:
*3 en vers avec de sans sous sur

(vieux souvenir de primaire...)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu voulais dire _Envers avec 200 sous sûr!_ ??


----------



## maousse (24 Mai 2002)

[pour yann] la ville, c'est Anvers  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/pour yann]

5 conduire ma voiture jusqu'en enfer

C'est mon tour !!

*j'ai toujours cru que*

1 les ovnis allaient nous attaquer


----------



## aricosec (24 Mai 2002)

2 je deviendrait moins con en viellissant


----------



## nato kino (24 Mai 2002)

3 - une course en sac travestit en bal costumé


----------



## salvatore (24 Mai 2002)

3- je ne croirais jamais


----------



## alèm (24 Mai 2002)

4 . que les flics portaient des porte-jarretelles!


----------



## nato kino (24 Mai 2002)

5 - que les poules avaient des dents.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Héhéhé! Je recommence..._

*Il pleut, il mouille, c'est la fête à...*


----------



## salvatore (24 Mai 2002)

1- la nouille


----------



## aricosec (24 Mai 2002)

2 au vendeur de pébrocs





[24 mai 2002 : message édité par aricosec]


----------



## Crüniac (24 Mai 2002)

3 fenouille


----------



## nato kino (24 Mai 2002)

4 - aux canadairs


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (24 Mai 2002)

... raté... J'reviendrais!!

[24 mai 2002 : message édité par Yann-Bleiz]


----------



## nato kino (24 Mai 2002)

Yann, t'es planté!
Tu nous recommence tout ça?


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (24 Mai 2002)

5. Ma mère!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah moi, à moi, à moi!!

Le bar Mac G est vraiment ...


----------



## nato kino (24 Mai 2002)

1 - un nid de castors


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (24 Mai 2002)

castors??   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. un forum de fous!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Mai 2002)

3. ...plein de mecs garbage !


----------



## aricosec (25 Mai 2002)

4  ICI


----------



## bebert (25 Mai 2002)

5. remplis de "boit sans soif".

J'ai gagné ! Youpi ! keske je gagne ?

1, 2, 3, je m'en vais au bois


----------



## nato kino (25 Mai 2002)

1 - déguisé en marmotte belge


----------



## gjouvenat (25 Mai 2002)

2 - avec Johny


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (25 Mai 2002)

3. Avec les doigts!!


----------



## aricosec (25 Mai 2002)

4 cueuillir des champipis


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (25 Mai 2002)

5. Voir le petit chaperon rouge!! 

Ahaha!! C'est à moi

Qu'est ce que je fais au newbies??


----------



## salvatore (25 Mai 2002)

1- des poupouilles


----------



## nato kino (25 Mai 2002)

2 - des propositions malheureusement honnêtes.


----------



## bebert (25 Mai 2002)

TOUT FAUX ! NANANÈREUH !

Aricosec a dit je commence une phrase, pas je pose une question ! 

Il faut recommencer !


----------



## nato kino (25 Mai 2002)

_Je recommence pour lui..._*A trop vouloir poster partout, j'en oublie...*


----------



## salvatore (25 Mai 2002)

1- l'heure


----------



## aricosec (25 Mai 2002)

2 de changer de slip


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (25 Mai 2002)

3 Que Chimera c'est de la merde!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 C'est sympas les gars de m'avoir zappé mon truc... Je vous signalerais que quelqu'un d'autre l'avait déjà fait, je me demande si ce n'était pas Rico, en plus...!!


----------



## aricosec (25 Mai 2002)

4 de nettoyer ma niche pleine de nonos pourris !


----------



## nato kino (25 Mai 2002)

5 - de jouer avec mon canard quand je prend mon bain._Et hop... On recommence._
*Les fleurs sur le balcon sont...*


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (25 Mai 2002)

1. Carnivores!!


----------



## Crüniac (25 Mai 2002)

3 Sont tombées sur un passant

(heureusement c'était un 	ancien hippie)


----------



## bouilla (25 Mai 2002)

4 - Pour ma môomannn


----------



## Crüniac (25 Mai 2002)

5 des roses jaunes



*Les astronautes ce sont des*


----------



## macator (26 Mai 2002)

4-Une sieste évidement


----------



## macator (26 Mai 2002)

oups... j'avais pas vu les autress page 
  mea culpa


1-des reveurs


----------



## aricosec (26 Mai 2002)

2 des gens qui s'envoient en l'air


----------



## Crüniac (26 Mai 2002)

3 gens dans la lune


----------



## maousse (26 Mai 2002)

4- humains extra-terrestres


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Mai 2002)

5. des hôtes trop nazes !

à moi :
La myopie est aux myopathes ce que...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Mai 2002)

Ben alors ?! Pas d'idée ?
Allez un coup de pouce :
1. ...la carpe est aux carpates


----------



## maousse (26 Mai 2002)

L'arthrose aux artRHistes...


----------



## salvatore (26 Mai 2002)

3 - le PC est aux passéistes    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[25 mai 2002 : message édité par salvatore]


----------



## aricosec (26 Mai 2002)

4 l'oeuf est a la poule


----------



## aricosec (26 Mai 2002)

2 jaunes pisse de grosminet





[25 mai 2002 : message édité par aricosec]


----------



## macator (26 Mai 2002)

5-Krosoft est au PC

c'est a moi:

C'EST L'HISTOIRE D'UN MEC QUI...


----------



## maousse (26 Mai 2002)

1 trouvait son histoire trop longue à raconter..


----------



## Crüniac (26 Mai 2002)

2 a glissé sur un savon


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2002)

3. nous raconte sa nuit d'ivresse !

[26 mai 2002 : message édité par Oups]


----------



## aricosec (26 Mai 2002)

4 aimait enculer les mouches


----------



## Crüniac (26 Mai 2002)

5 a le pied trop enflé pour parler

*Tout le monde prend son pied en*

[26 mai 2002 : message édité par Crüniac]


----------



## macator (26 Mai 2002)

1-Racontant des conneries





[26 mai 2002 : message édité par macator]


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2002)

2. jouant dans le train qui nous attend !


----------



## nato kino (26 Mai 2002)

3 - sans s'en servir une seul fois.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2002)

4. fourrant son nez au bar


----------



## maousse (26 Mai 2002)

5-jouant les maîtres du monde


*La vie c'est comme*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Mai 2002)

1. ...un haricot : ça se plante, ça grandit et ça sèche !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Franck Aguila:
*1. ...un haricot : ça se plante, ça grandit et ça sèche !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

[hors sujet]






 extra Frank !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[hors sujet]


----------



## salvatore (27 Mai 2002)

2- un autobus ; quand tu te retournes, tu t'aperçois qu'il y en a déjà beaucoup qui sont descendus


----------



## Crüniac (27 Mai 2002)

3 La vie, c'est comme une dent
D'abord on y a pas pensé
On s'est contenté de mâcher
Et puis ça se gâte soudain
Ça vous fait mal, et on y tient
Et on la soigne et les soucis
Et pour qu'on soit vraiment guéri
Il faut vous l'arracher, la vie

_Boris Vian_


----------



## aricosec (27 Mai 2002)

4 un egouttoire ça passe trop vite


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (27 Mai 2002)

5. Un train, ca démarre, y a des joies et des peines, mais jamais ca ne s'arrete!!

A moi, pour la peine!!

Un chat, ca miaule, alors qu...


----------



## Crüniac (27 Mai 2002)

2 éléphant ça trompe énormément


----------



## salvatore (27 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*Un chat, ca miaule, alors qu...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

2- un déficit s'accroît


----------



## BBen (27 Mai 2002)

3- ... qu'un chien, ca boit (et la caravane passe)


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (27 Mai 2002)

4. que 'tanplan post plus vite que son ombre!!


----------



## aricosec (27 Mai 2002)

5 parce que c'est un putain de greffier

a moi a moi !

j'aurais voulu etre un


----------



## salvatore (27 Mai 2002)

1- serial posteur

&lt;  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 &gt;c'est déjà fait aricosec !&lt;/  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 &gt;

[27 mai 2002 : message édité par salvatore]


----------



## bebert (28 Mai 2002)

2. disque mou.


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (28 Mai 2002)

3. Chien posteur!!


----------



## aricosec (28 Mai 2002)

4 plus  jeune de 20 ans


----------



## bebert (28 Mai 2002)

5. lofteur.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Les sanglots longs des violons de l'automne


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Mai 2002)

3. blessent mon coeur d'une langueur monotone


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (28 Mai 2002)

4. Ne passeront pas contre les trompétistes du printemps!!


----------



## Crüniac (29 Mai 2002)

5 font trembler les plus courageux des esquimaux (un coucou aux esquimaux qui nous lisent)

*Il ne faut pas confondre*


----------



## bebert (29 Mai 2002)

1. poire et pomme.


----------



## aricosec (29 Mai 2002)

1 fond pleurer la midinette qui pissera moins


----------



## Crüniac (29 Mai 2002)

2 font tomber les feuilles


----------



## nato kino (5 Juin 2002)

2 - grand vizir et vizirette


----------



## alèm (5 Juin 2002)

3 Montcuq et le Salon Erotica.


----------



## nato kino (5 Juin 2002)

4 - nouille et nouilles


----------



## maousse (5 Juin 2002)

5 - les torchons et les torchés !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_*Dans le miroir, je vois*_

1 - l'inconnu


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2002)

2. l'invisible yep!


----------



## nato kino (5 Juin 2002)

3 - l'invincible parcour du temps.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Juin 2002)

4- un stade lacanien


----------



## nato kino (6 Juin 2002)

5 - quelqu'un qui me tire la langue

_... Je recommence..._

*Tout posteur plongeant dans le bar...*


----------



## Crüniac (6 Juin 2002)

1 a du mal à en sortir


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2002)

2. qui s'en sortent sont gaga, bleutés et amoureux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 porque ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2002)

3. En ressort spongiforme,


----------



## bebert (6 Juin 2002)

5. se fracaffe la mafhoir sur le vomptoir.

Ooops ! J'avais mis 4.

Lolita m'a devancé parce que

[06 juin 2002 : message édité par bebert]


----------



## Crüniac (6 Juin 2002)

1 c'est comme ça


----------



## gjouvenat (7 Juin 2002)

2 - J'ai trop bu


----------



## maousse (7 Juin 2002)

3 - un iprésdent se doit d'apprendre la politesse !!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[06 juin 2002 : message édité par maousse]


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2002)

4. devient gaga grâce à Gagamel, fils de leBig'BeauBowsky


----------



## nato kino (7 Juin 2002)

4 - elle ne mange plus ses céréales avec une cuillère


----------



## nato kino (7 Juin 2002)

3 - depuis je suis iprésident!


----------



## bebert (8 Juin 2002)

4. l'installateur conseil m'a dit qu'il n'y avait pas assez de place sur le disque.


----------



## bebert (8 Juin 2002)

5. Elle est sous 9 et mois sous X.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





J'ai installé 10.1.5 et


----------



## gjouvenat (8 Juin 2002)

1. je me suis endormi


----------



## Crüniac (8 Juin 2002)

2 moi pas (demain peut-être)

[07 juin 2002 : message édité par Crüniac]


----------



## nato kino (8 Juin 2002)

5 - j'aime ça!

_... Je recommence..._





*Dans ma valise je met...*


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2002)

2. des boîtes de ronron   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[08 juin 2002 : message édité par Lolita]


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Juin 2002)

3. mon t-shirt salle AE sauvage, taché de bierre


----------



## macinside (9 Juin 2002)

4 toutes mes bieres pour pas que alem me les pique    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[08 juin 2002 : message édité par macinside]


----------



## Crüniac (9 Juin 2002)

1 mes chaussettes jaunes et roses à petits pois


----------



## Crüniac (9 Juin 2002)

5 Titi et Gros Minet

* Je reprendrai bien un peu de*


----------



## bebert (9 Juin 2002)

1. jambon pour finir ma purée.


----------



## Crüniac (9 Juin 2002)

2 pastis avec des fraises


----------



## macinside (9 Juin 2002)

3 tarte a la pomme (power by steve)


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2002)

1. el paraguas


----------



## macinside (9 Juin 2002)

2 le gros minet ?


----------



## Crüniac (9 Juin 2002)

3 le linge


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2002)

4. le premier parapluie qui nous tombe sous la main


----------



## Crüniac (9 Juin 2002)

5 le plombier   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Sur un bateau on peut*


----------



## gjouvenat (10 Juin 2002)

1. picoler


----------



## nato kino (10 Juin 2002)

2 - jouer au cluedo


----------



## Crüniac (10 Juin 2002)

3 bronzer


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2002)

4. faire l'amour


----------



## nato kino (10 Juin 2002)

5 - couler... des jours heureux!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





_je recommence..._

*pour le picnic, j'emmène...*


----------



## Crüniac (10 Juin 2002)

1 du miel, un ours, une femme


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2002)

2. de la verte, du rouge, de la rousse...


----------



## macinside (10 Juin 2002)

3 tous le monde et je les oublis dans les bois


----------



## nato kino (10 Juin 2002)

4 - une niçoise en salade, deux opposums, mon flamand rose, une ou deux taupes, quelques marmotes, des pommes et du rhum... Un oreillé pour la sieste.


----------



## bebert (10 Juin 2002)

5. Du soleil et du ciel bleu.

*Nous somme tous des*


----------



## Crüniac (10 Juin 2002)

1 êtres plein de sagesse


----------



## alèm (10 Juin 2002)

2. des errances.


----------



## gjouvenat (10 Juin 2002)

Zut... on en est à quel numéro ???

A oui :

3. alcolique fini  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_Faut que j'arrete de picoler moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## macinside (10 Juin 2002)

4 - des diciples d'alem notre modérateur vénéré !


----------



## gjouvenat (10 Juin 2002)

4. des frites et de la bière


----------



## ricchy (10 Juin 2002)

5. du saumon fumé sur toast. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




quand il pleut on sort le ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2002)

5. descendus à la rencontre de l'océan  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Ne nous laissons pas intimider par...*

[10 juin 2002 : message édité par Oups]


----------



## macinside (10 Juin 2002)

1 - alèm


----------



## alèm (10 Juin 2002)

2. Ceux qui parlent fort et qui par là pense avoir toujours raison (même si c'est vérifié dans les faits).


----------



## Crüniac (10 Juin 2002)

3 par un ange sans ailes


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Juin 2002)

4. Nos lendemains incertains


----------



## macinside (11 Juin 2002)

5 - ses vil pciste qui crachent sur les mac  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*alem est t-il...*


----------



## gjouvenat (11 Juin 2002)

Pfffffffff.... je me suis fais doublé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[10 juin 2002 : message édité par gjouvenat]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Juin 2002)

1. Celui qui a édité le plus de post dans ce forum ?


----------



## Satori7 (11 Juin 2002)

2.un dangereux pervers comme le souligne énormément de petites phrases mesquines sur ces forums?


----------



## Satori7 (11 Juin 2002)

_chic, une étoile!_


----------



## benjamin (11 Juin 2002)

3. *fier d'être une raclure, médaille d'argent de "l'injure vivante", Ayin est trop fort pour lui! * ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2002)

4. Un fan de Patrick Shabattier ?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (11 Juin 2002)

5. Une marmotte qui aîme le chocolat ?

*Mais que fait le chamoix ?*


@+

Guillaume


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2002)

1. Il se sent mal dans sa peau


----------



## bebert (11 Juin 2002)

TUUUUUUUUUUUUT !

Il ne faut pas poser une question mais commencer une phrase !!!


----------



## nato kino (11 Juin 2002)

Je dis STOP!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On a pas le droit aux questions!
Il est stipulé dans la règle de départ : une phrase à complèter!

Relancer ça moi correctement svp... En mémoire à l'instigateur de ce sujet - notre grand Aricosec qui coule des jours heureux loin des Flamands roses.


----------



## bebert (11 Juin 2002)

Bon je reprend : 

Le chamois fait


----------



## nato kino (11 Juin 2002)

1 - les cornes aux marmottes


----------



## Crüniac (11 Juin 2002)

2 un grand pas pour la montagne mais un petit pour l'humanité


----------



## nato kino (11 Juin 2002)

3 - de l'ombre aux coccinelles


----------



## Crüniac (11 Juin 2002)

4 meeuuuuuuhhhhhh !!!!


----------



## nato kino (11 Juin 2002)

5 - d'excellents fonds de culottes pour les cyclistes


----------



## nato kino (11 Juin 2002)

5 - d'excellents fond de culottes pour les cyclistes.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_je recommence..._

*Les sardines péchées par Aricosec...*


----------



## bebert (11 Juin 2002)

1 sont-elles sèches ou archi-sèches, comme les chaussettes de l'archi-duchesse ?


----------



## macinside (11 Juin 2002)

2 sont nourrit avec de vieux suppositoire  !


----------



## maousse (11 Juin 2002)

3 - sont-elles à la taille du port de Marseille ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Juin 2002)

5. sont trop serrées, à 15 dans ce petit bocal.

_Je recommence :_

*J'aime la vie parce que...*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Juin 2002)

1. C'est plus rigolo que la mort


----------



## macinside (11 Juin 2002)

2 il y a une pure bombe en face que chez moi (dans la réaliter ce n'est pas la cas)


----------



## bebert (12 Juin 2002)

3.  la marmotte, elle met le chocolat dans le papier d'alu.


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (12 Juin 2002)

4. bebert va arreter de me voler mes repliques a moi que j'ai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








@+

Guillaume


----------



## bebert (12 Juin 2002)

5.  je vole les répliques à [MGZ]Slug.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je recommence :

*La France est championne du monde de*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Juin 2002)

petanque


----------



## macinside (12 Juin 2002)

2 de la consommation d'alcool


----------



## maousse (12 Juin 2002)

3 - des impôts (désolé de casser l'ambiance... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## alèm (12 Juin 2002)

4. en consommation de vin!


----------



## macinside (12 Juin 2002)

5 de rien du tout, on vient de se prendre une bran...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Vous buvez pour oubliez ...*


----------



## alèm (12 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*Vous buvez pour oubliez ...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

1. qu'on ne m'aime pas !!


----------



## frj (12 Juin 2002)

de charter ?

oui, bon, ct la question du dessus desolé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[12 juin 2002 : message édité par frj]


----------



## macinside (12 Juin 2002)

2 que je bois


----------



## frj (12 Juin 2002)

3. que l'infinitif prend l'R   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[12 juin 2002 : message édité par frj]


----------



## alèm (12 Juin 2002)

4. Que vous êtes saoul!


----------



## frj (12 Juin 2002)

4 1/2. HEUUUU zut, j'me rapelle plus !!!


----------



## macinside (12 Juin 2002)

5. rien je bois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Steve doit être...*


----------



## frj (12 Juin 2002)

1. fin bourré...


----------



## alèm (12 Juin 2002)

2. ma gouine pour me plaire.


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (12 Juin 2002)

4. sont à l'huile ...


@+

Guillaume

P-S. : Désolé pour la gaffe un peu plus haut


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2002)

4 le fils caché de bill gates


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (13 Juin 2002)

5. Tout sauf un philantrope ...


*Vous utilisez tout les jours ...*


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2002)

1 un mac pourquoi ?


----------



## nato kino (13 Juin 2002)

3 - sous perfu de jus d'épinars


----------



## nato kino (15 Juin 2002)

2 - une ventouse pour faire la poussière


----------



## macinside (15 Juin 2002)

3 - un pattern buffer non déconpiler


----------



## nato kino (15 Juin 2002)

4 - des gants de boxe pour m'épiler les sourcils


----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2002)

_(je remonte... Hop là!)_


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2002)

5. vos manos !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*La vie virtuelle est ...*


----------



## Crüniac (20 Juin 2002)

1 remplie de merveilles


----------



## bebert (20 Juin 2002)

2. buggée et vérolée.


----------



## gjouvenat (20 Juin 2002)

3. Non alcoolisé


----------



## kisco (20 Juin 2002)

4. Plate ou bombée, ça dépend de l'écran.


----------



## nato kino (20 Juin 2002)

5 - est pleine de faux rouquins!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_... Je recommence..._

*Sonnez muzette, résonnez...*


----------



## bebert (20 Juin 2002)

1 noisettes.


----------



## rillettes (20 Juin 2002)

4 - claquettes


----------



## abba zaba (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par rillettes:
*4 - claquettes   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu aurait pu oser "rillettes", non ??


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (21 Juin 2002)

5. minettes!!

Toute cette histoire....


----------



## macinside (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*
Toute cette histoire....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

1 - est bien ancrée dans ma mémoire


----------



## abba zaba (21 Juin 2002)

2. raquettes


----------



## macator (21 Juin 2002)

3-Dinette


----------



## Crüniac (21 Juin 2002)

2 est fantastiquement inoubliable

[21 juin 2002 : message édité par Crüniac]


----------



## nato kino (21 Juin 2002)

3 - pour en arriver là...


----------



## abba zaba (21 Juin 2002)

4. me tape sur le dossier système !


----------



## nato kino (23 Juin 2002)

5 - ... manque de pastis!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_... Je recommence..._

*Sous la plage les crabes fouillent...*


----------



## maousse (23 Juin 2002)

1. de quoi se mettre sous la pince


----------



## macinside (23 Juin 2002)

2 le bikini de manon


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2002)

3. le sable mouillé par le pastaga laissé tomber auparavant...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[22 juin 2002 : message édité par Lolita]


----------



## aricosec (23 Juin 2002)

4 et deterre l'aricosec qui se déséchait !






[22 juin 2002 : message édité par aricosec]


----------



## macinside (23 Juin 2002)

5 je sais pas quoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH...*


----------



## gjouvenat (23 Juin 2002)

1. Que c'est bon


----------



## Crüniac (23 Juin 2002)

2 j'ai oublié de lui dire d'enlever le chat dans le micro ondes






[23 juin 2002 : message édité par Crüniac]


----------



## minime (23 Juin 2002)

3. e - i - o - u - y


----------



## aricosec (23 Juin 2002)

4.. je me l'ai coincé dans la fermeture éclair....





[23 juin 2002 : message édité par aricosec]


----------



## Crüniac (25 Juin 2002)

1 le retour de la sagesse


----------



## aricosec (25 Juin 2002)

2 HEIN, a ben merde alors !


----------



## nato kino (25 Juin 2002)

3 - une campagne présidentielle pour le roman?


----------



## Crüniac (25 Juin 2002)

4 un salopard coincé entre une moule, trois frites et une huitre


----------



## bebert (25 Juin 2002)

5. je rie de me voir si belle en ce miroir   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je recommence.

*Aricosec est de retour, c'est*


----------



## bebert (25 Juin 2002)

5. la fin des haricots.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je recommence.

*Voilà l'été*


----------



## abba zaba (25 Juin 2002)

1. ...dos rayé !

Haha !


----------



## gjouvenat (26 Juin 2002)

3. Vivement l'hiver


----------



## aricosec (26 Juin 2002)

4 le printemps c'est pas mal non plus


----------



## TonyLeTruand (26 Juin 2002)

5- pour aller sur les plages b

à moi.

*il vaut mieux une moule frite que *


----------



## bebert (26 Juin 2002)

Je me suis planté en beauté !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[25 juin 2002 : message édité par bebert]


----------



## TonyLeTruand (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bebert:
*5 j'aperçois le soleil.

Tant que je gagne, je rejoue.

AH QUE COUCOU !

TF1, c'est la boîte à c; Microsoft c'est la boîte à






Désolé, la journée a été dure, faut ke je me venge sur kelkun   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

désolé, mais t'as perdu.


----------



## bebert (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par TonyLeTruand:
*

désolé, mais t'as perdu.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Toutafé, je reviendrai et je me vengerai !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[25 juin 2002 : message édité par bebert]


----------



## bebert (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par TonyLeTruand:
*5- pour aller sur les plages b

à moi.

il vaut mieux une moule frite que *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

1. une frite molle !


----------



## aricosec (26 Juin 2002)

2 les mini jupes poussent le long des quais
cela donne un petit air gai
a la seine quelquefois melancolique
quand un clodo se fait emballer par les flics


----------



## aricosec (26 Juin 2002)

2 qu'un sandwitch macdonald


----------



## maousse (26 Juin 2002)

3. une banane flambée


----------



## bebert (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par maousse:
*3. une banane flambée*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Obsedé !


----------



## aricosec (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par TonyLeTruand:
*
il vaut mieux une moule frite que &#8230;*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

4 qu'une moule avec des frites dedans


----------



## maousse (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bebert:
*

Obsedé !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

qu'ouïs-je ?


----------



## maousse (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par TonyLeTruand:
*
il vaut mieux une moule frite que *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

5. qu'un tourteau fourré


*Pisser dans un violon...*


----------



## aricosec (27 Juin 2002)

1 ça fait du bien au goupillon


----------



## macator (28 Juin 2002)

2-ça sonne Faux.......


----------



## bebert (28 Juin 2002)

3. c'est plus facile que pisser dans un piano.


----------



## abba zaba (28 Juin 2002)

4. c'est pas mieux que de cracher dans la soupe !






(Euh..., bebert, tu as déjà essayé de pisser 
dans un violon ?)


----------



## aricosec (28 Juin 2002)

5 c'est mieux que de passer la nuit au violon

bon a moi !

*vaut mieux du beurre sur une tartine !*


----------



## bebert (28 Juin 2002)

1. que d'la choucroute sur une pizza.


----------



## aricosec (1 Juillet 2002)

2 qu'un mec beurré dans la marine


----------



## gjouvenat (1 Juillet 2002)

3. qu'un verre de bière vide


----------



## RV (1 Juillet 2002)

4. qu'un ectoplasme dans le placard


----------



## nato kino (2 Juillet 2002)

5 - qu'un chat dans la gorge.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_je recommence..._

*Un éléphant, ça trompe... Un éléphant rose, ...*


----------



## aricosec (3 Juillet 2002)

1 un elephant ça pompe avec sa trompe
un éléphant rose c'est quand tu pompe un pétard.






























  ...jeu de mot tocard  ??


----------



## nato kino (3 Juillet 2002)

2 - ça existe, j'en ai vu un pas plus tard que samedi dernier chez Ficelle!


----------



## aricosec (4 Juillet 2002)

3 mais ça vaut pas une vache rose sur le dos d'un éléphant bleu !





vous avez dit ectazi ?


----------



## nato kino (4 Juillet 2002)

4 - ça vole en rase-motte au dessus des routes!


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (5 Juillet 2002)

5) c'est bien plus joli mais ca trompe aussi!
Cette fois c'est à moi de continuer si je comprends bien

*Les sujets sur les forums de MacG sont parfois...*


----------



## nato kino (5 Juillet 2002)

1 - trop compliqués pour moi!


----------



## aricosec (5 Juillet 2002)

2 interessants surtout au bar


----------



## maousse (6 Juillet 2002)

3. L'image même du vide intergalactique


----------



## nato kino (6 Juillet 2002)

4 - vide de sens mais pas d'humour!


----------



## macinside (6 Juillet 2002)

5 - remplis de casimir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Voice venut le temps ...*


----------



## nato kino (6 Juillet 2002)

1 - de sortir mon éléphant!


----------



## aricosec (6 Juillet 2002)

2 de faire gaffe a la listéria


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2002)

3.de prendre trois imodium


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Juillet 2002)

4. des cerises


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2002)

5.De faire ce qu'il faut,où y faut.





*kékondi maintenant ?*


----------



## macinside (6 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par petit scarabée:
*5.De faire ce qu'il faut,où y faut.






kékondi maintenant ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

1-rien on continue


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2002)

2.Bon d'accord,c'est parti...


----------



## nato kino (6 Juillet 2002)

3 - on dit bonjour tout le monde et on trempe sa tartine dans son bol.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2002)

4-Et on va faire des nouveaux smileys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














--------------------------------------
('tanplan un lien pour toi pg 5 resto)

[06 juillet 2002 : message édité par petit scarabée]


----------



## aricosec (7 Juillet 2002)

5 on peut aussi aller se coucher

a  moi


*pourquoi le loup hurle dans les bois*


----------



## Crüniac (7 Juillet 2002)

1 parce que le petit chaperon rouge n'y est pas


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2002)

2-parce qu'un ours brun,il a comme amant !


----------



## Crüniac (7 Juillet 2002)

3 un chimpanzé lui a volé son déjeuner


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Juillet 2002)

4. dans les bois enneigés, le loup hurle ses sentiments pour que sa louve lui revienne


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2002)

*La 'tite bêbette qui monte, qui monte, et qui...*

5-Pue...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Et je recommence..._

*La 'tite bêbette qui monte, qui monte, et qui...*


*collision dans la matrice !!!*





[07 juillet 2002 : message édité par petit scarabée]


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*1 un peu plus riche



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

2-un scarabée

[07 juillet 2002 : message édité par petit scarabée]


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2002)

3 - l'orchidée _Mazette_


----------



## Crüniac (8 Juillet 2002)

5 - parce qu'il s'est perdu

_let's go_

*Dans une autre vie j'aurais aimé être*


----------



## aricosec (8 Juillet 2002)

1 un peu plus riche


----------



## nato kino (8 Juillet 2002)

5 - parce qu'il a perdu ses clefs...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Et je recommence..._

*La 'tite bêbette qui monte, qui monte, et qui...*


----------



## nato kino (8 Juillet 2002)

4 - une vache espagnole pour comprendre tous les posts de lolita!


----------



## bebert (8 Juillet 2002)

5. parisien.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je recommence

*Un tiens vaut mieux que*


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bebert:
*5. parisien.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je recommence

Un tiens vaut mieux que*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

1-rien du du tout


----------



## aricosec (9 Juillet 2002)

2 qu'un vélo sans selle


----------



## Crüniac (9 Juillet 2002)

3 des tutus signé Apple


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2002)

4-deux bouboules...


----------



## aricosec (10 Juillet 2002)

5 les lolos de mémé

au suivant

*c'est la fête a *


----------



## bebert (10 Juillet 2002)

1 Ulrich.


----------



## nato kino (10 Juillet 2002)

2 -


----------



## Crüniac (13 Juillet 2002)

3 à *MacG*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Juillet 2002)

*Le* nouveau MacG  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2002)

4- *le* nouveau MacG /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

(c'était moi l'anonyme,oops!)


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (15 Juillet 2002)

5 - la marotte !


j'ai rencontré ...


----------



## alèm (15 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr>Slug] 5 - la marotte !


j'ai rencontré ...  <hr /></blockquote>

1. une femme en cherchant ma montre


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (15 Juillet 2002)

2 - la marmotte dans son chalet /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (15 Juillet 2002)

3 - une vache espagnole sous sachet plastique en promotion! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## macinside (15 Juillet 2002)

4 - un alèm tout nu /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## aricosec (15 Juillet 2002)

5 le loup disait la bergere qui marchait en canard

a moi ! a moi !

que faire avec un euro ?   
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## nato kino (15 Juillet 2002)

1 - une paella! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (15 Juillet 2002)

2- rien, si ce n'est épargner durant 1000 ans


----------



## macinside (15 Juillet 2002)

3 - je vais a coté chercher un canette et l'appareil me rend 20 centimes /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## bebert (16 Juillet 2002)

Avec un euro on peut

4. voir la marmote mettre le chocolat dans le papier d'alu et ce, pendant 30 secondes.

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thant (16 Juillet 2002)

l'échagé en franc suisse

c à moi ...

A quoi sert un PC ??


----------



## bebert (16 Juillet 2002)

Un PC ça sert à :

1. décorer avec goût une chambre à coucher.


----------



## macinside (16 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thant:</font><hr> l'échagé en franc suisse

c à moi ...

A quoi sert un PC ??  <hr /></blockquote>

1-comme repose pied chez moi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## vicento (16 Juillet 2002)

Un moment j'ai cru qu'on avait perdu le Bar dans le déménagement....
Ouf


----------



## thant (16 Juillet 2002)

3. a pas grand chose ... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## nato kino (16 Juillet 2002)

4 - à faire pester les macusers et payer les vacances de $!


----------



## Amiral 29 (17 Juillet 2002)

SOS aricosec ! je rentre à terre et je ne m'y retrouve plus
où sont-ce des belles étoiles??? ya évaluation comme partout???
Au secours je me noie...20 à mon sauveur!
Kénavo /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif


----------



## Crüniac (17 Juillet 2002)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
oh là l'amiral heureusement qu'on passait par là






 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~

5 jeter l'argent par les fenêtres (rien à voir avec windows)  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  

_On continue_

*On ne parle pas assez de*


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2002)

1-tout et de rien


----------



## macinside (17 Juillet 2002)

2- la baisse de la consomation de biere chez les menbres du bar /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (17 Juillet 2002)

3 - des boites de conserve qui se prennent pour des héros! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thant (17 Juillet 2002)

4. Des fourmis rouges du pôle nord  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## aricosec (17 Juillet 2002)

5 de L'AMIRAL qui nous revient du pacifique en barque !

merde encore a moi

j'ai révé cette  nuit !


----------



## thant (17 Juillet 2002)

1. du keynote de Steve Jobs


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2002)

plus rien,y a rien au bout que la mort...
un autre monde quoi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (19 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* plus rien,y a rien au bout que la mort...
un autre monde quoi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
*<hr /></blockquote>

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## bebert (20 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* plus rien,y a rien au bout que la mort...
un autre monde quoi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
*<hr /></blockquote>

Petit Scarabé vient de découvrir qu'il n'était pas immortel ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif


----------



## bebert (20 Juillet 2002)

2. De ma caissière de supermarché ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (20 Juillet 2002)

3 de mon rêve

(je me fends le c à poétiser ce truc, vous avez vu ?)  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thant (20 Juillet 2002)

4.Que les macs règnent sur cette planète


----------



## alèm (20 Juillet 2002)

thant a dit:
			
		

> * 4.Que les macs règnent sur cette planète  *



j'ai bien eu raison de me le fendre tiens yen a qui veulent remplacer un monopole par un autre   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Juillet 2002)

5. d'un drôle et beau pitit oiseau /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 


*l'inconnu est...*


----------



## nato kino (20 Juillet 2002)

1 - une équation /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## bebert (20 Juillet 2002)

2. non enregistré.


----------



## aricosec (20 Juillet 2002)

3 est  parti avec ma femme et la caisse !
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## alèm (20 Juillet 2002)

4 au bout de mes doigts


----------



## Crüniac (25 Juillet 2002)

5 - absent

*Le Bar c'est*


----------



## thant (25 Juillet 2002)

1. pour les aco'l'ique ...(hips)


----------



## macator (25 Juillet 2002)

2-La où je suis... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a la votre


----------



## Crüniac (25 Juillet 2002)

3 un lieu plein de fantaisie


----------



## thant (26 Juillet 2002)

4.  _n. m. Poisson de mer appartenant à la famille des serranidés et au genre Roccus (appelé parfois Morone, ou Dicentrarchus).

  Atteignant jusqu'à 80 cm de longueur pour un poids de 5 à 7 kg, le bar commun, encore appelé loup (R. labrax), ressemble à une perche de grande taille : son corps allongé gris foncé, sauf au niveau du ventre, porte des écailles très fines. Il fréquente les côtes de l'Atlantique et de la Méditerranée, se déplaçant en bancs ; à la période de reproduction, qui intervient en plein hiver ou au début du printemps, il gagne les embouchures des fleuves, où il émet de petits &amp;#339;ufs flottant sur l'eau.

  La chair du bar commun est très appréciée. Aussi des essais d'élevage ont-ils été tentés. Le développement de l'alevin a été obtenu en pisciculture. Sont voisins du vrai bar l'espèce R. punctata, des côtes du Maroc, de Mauritanie et du Sénégal, le loup blanc (R. chrysops), hôte des Grands Lacs américains et du cours supérieur du Mississippi, fleuve qui héberge aussi le loup jaune (R. mississipensis) et le loup rayé(R. lineatus), qui vit en mer, le long de la côte est de l'Amérique du Nord.
_


----------



## bebert (26 Juillet 2002)

5. mal barré.

*Le Tour de France passe à La Roche sur Foron ce midi, c'est*

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thant (26 Juillet 2002)

où  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## bebert (27 Juillet 2002)

2 trop tard, il est passé !
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## macator (4 Août 2002)

3-fini /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (6 Août 2002)

4. Pas grâve


----------



## bebert (8 Août 2002)

5. cool !

Je recommence.

*J'ai rêvé que j'étais à la keynote et que je remplaçait Phill Schiller lors d'une demo en présence de Steve Jobs, mais*


----------



## Crüniac (9 Août 2002)

1 ce n'était qu'un rêve ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## bebert (9 Août 2002)

2. j'ai planté le mac qui servait pour la démo.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (10 Août 2002)

3. la marmotte a bouffé les cables d'alim !


----------



## Crüniac (10 Août 2002)

4 tu as dévoilé les secrets des nouveaux power mac sans le faire exprès et steve jobs a été obligé de faire arrêter la keynote


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (18 Août 2002)

5. Steve s'est transformé en Billoo !


si j'en avais, je serais ...


----------



## bebert (19 Août 2002)

1. Sévèrement burné !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Août 2002)

2_ un fameux lapin
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## aricosec (29 Août 2002)

3_ l'amant de ma femme

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## tomtom (29 Août 2002)

4_en train de les gratter. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## aricosec (6 Septembre 2002)

5 _plein aux as


*il faut que je me decide a*

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## maousse (6 Septembre 2002)

1 arrêter de planter mon schlass n'importe quand, n'importe où, ça va m'attirer des ennuis... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (6 Septembre 2002)

2. Me bouger la couenne, j'ai des toiles d'araignée partout... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif


----------



## tomtom (6 Septembre 2002)

3. me couper les ongles des pieds, j'arrive plus à enfiler mes chaussures /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## aricosec (7 Septembre 2002)

4- flinguer mon boucher qui m'a vendu de la carne 
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## bebert (7 Septembre 2002)

5. ranger mon bureau !

*Ça me démange de  *


----------



## aricosec (7 Septembre 2002)

1-me  gratter le c..,mais ça me chatouille aussi un peu docteur K...
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (7 Septembre 2002)

2. Taper sur un PC...

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif 

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## aricosec (8 Septembre 2002)

3_d'engueuler mon voisin qui chante faux


 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## tomtom (8 Septembre 2002)

4. poster mais je sais pas quoi mettre au bout


----------



## aricosec (15 Septembre 2002)

5_ remonter cette  page en premiere ligne


* j'en ai plein les *


 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## bebert (15 Septembre 2002)

1. les fouilles. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (19 Octobre 2002)

2 - les chaussettes mais ça sent pas, elles sont en laine vierge !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## aricosec (19 Octobre 2002)

3 _ les bottes,mais comme elles sont trouées,elles se vidangeront automatiquement !
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif 
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## gribouille (19 Octobre 2002)

tiens je connaissais pas ce bouge là /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif forcement y'a toujours le vieux pervers en imper et chaise roulante qui traine dans ce genre de cloaque /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Octobre 2002)

4- les poches des châteignes bien chaudes! qui qu'en veux?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------

